# We've passed them!



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

Last time I checked we were up on the Nets by about 50 posts. It's hard to avoid the inevitable. My oh my how this board has grown since I've been here. Keep up the good work guys.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

Yep, and just wait untill the saeson, that is when we will really grow!


----------



## DaUnbreakableKinG (Jun 28, 2003)

I expect us to pass Chicago and Portland by Mid-Season. :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> I expect us to pass Chicago and Portland by Mid-Season. :yes: :yes: :yes:


lol, I dont know about Portland, they are getting about 4000 post a week according to Tics last rankings.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>DaUnbreakableKinG</b>!
> I expect us to pass Chicago and Portland by Mid-Season. :yes: :yes: :yes:


You sir, are the most optimistic person ever!


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

It's always nice to have a goal. 

And as long as one can post or reply to viable thread topics, it's all good.

Did you hear that Elden Campbell signed with the Pistons - that sounds to me like Joe D is serious about making a BIG time run at the ecf - what do you think?


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TheRifleman</b>!
> It's always nice to have a goal.
> 
> And as long as one can post or reply to viable thread topics, it's all good.
> ...


Yeah, I think the Pistons will take the East this year.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

That is a big signing. When people were making a case for the Pistons they were saying that they got Darko Milicic and I would tell them that a barely legual kid that doesn't speak english is not gonna start at center for an eastern conference contender. But now with Campbell they have a legitamite center for the first time in a while. They no longer have to play a SF at center which is what they had been doing with Cliff. I still think they will struggle this year. I never thought of them as a very talented team, I just thought they were incredibly coached. Now their coach is gone and they have the traveling salesman Larry Brown in there who will be gone in 3 years. I think they will struggle.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>PacersguyUSA</b>!
> 
> 
> Yeah, I think the Pistons will take the East this year.



Great job showing your Pacer pride!


----------



## TheRifleman (May 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>TLR</b>!
> That is a big signing. When people were making a case for the Pistons they were saying that they got Darko Milicic and I would tell them that a barely legual kid that doesn't speak english is not gonna start at center for an eastern conference contender. But now with Campbell they have a legitamite center for the first time in a while. They no longer have to play a SF at center which is what they had been doing with Cliff. I still think they will struggle this year. I never thought of them as a very talented team, I just thought they were incredibly coached. Now their coach is gone and they have the traveling salesman Larry Brown in there who will be gone in 3 years. I think they will struggle.



Excellent reply!

PS) I don't think the Pistons will do any better than last year either - but some fans think highly of the "teacher" - coach Brown. He may teach Darko, but that kind of teaching is bewildering to elder statesmen like Elden.


----------



## PacersguyUSA (Sep 1, 2002)

With Brad we would take it, but losing him, hurt us bad.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

I personally think the Pistons will do worse then last year because they fired Carlisle and he was a big part of the reason that team was good.


----------



## Maravich (Jun 8, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> I personally think the Pistons will do worse then last year because they fired Carlisle and he was a big part of the reason that team was good.


I think the same. The Pistons players need to play very well all the season to be better than the last season.


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

Brad Miller and Scott Pollard are basically the same players Not as far as their games go but as far as productivity they are the same


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TLR</b>!
> Brad Miller and Scott Pollard are basically the same players Not as far as their games go but as far as productivity they are the same


Thats true, we can get just as much or more with Pollard.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

The Nets have pulled back ahead, but not by much.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

5 post to be exact.


----------



## Scinos (Jun 10, 2003)

More like 30 now


----------



## TLR (May 28, 2003)

Dammit! We need to post more.


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TLR</b>!
> Dammit! We need to post more.


We will, I kinda figured this would happen because I had been lazy with making new topics. I'll get some topics up to get the board moving again.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>TicN9neZ8</b>!
> 
> 
> We will, I kinda figured this would happen because I had been lazy with making new topics. I'll get some topics up to get the board moving again.


Thats cool, I wont be here but for a whie today, so that will help.


----------



## Tom (Jul 15, 2002)

i'd rather work with you guys then against...i think we (if we want to, maybe you don't) should post more on each others forums. I'm going to start posting more on all the eastern conference forum to try and pick everybody up. Lets all do the same. Thanks.:angel: :yes: 


i could care less who has more posts as long as we improve the sight...i think that i and most of us can lose sight of that pretty easily.

Maybe we can have some kind of eastern conference game or something...think about it.

Oh ya...GO NETS!


----------



## Tactics (Mar 6, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> i'd rather work with you guys then against...i think we (if we want to, maybe you don't) should post more on each others forums. I'm going to start posting more on all the eastern conference forum to try and pick everybody up. Lets all do the same. Thanks.:angel: :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


Tom that is exactly what I have been thinking today, I'm tired of having you guys be our rivals, it shouldn't be like that, we should just focus on making both boards grow, anyways I'll be honest, I am partly a Nets fan to, I do have a poster of them in my room, but Pacers are my #1 team.


----------



## Xavier8 (Jun 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Tom</b>!
> i'd rather work with you guys then against...i think we (if we want to, maybe you don't) should post more on each others forums. I'm going to start posting more on all the eastern conference forum to try and pick everybody up. Lets all do the same. Thanks.:angel: :yes:
> 
> 
> ...


Thats cool Tom, I wouldent mind posting on the Nets forum a bit.


----------

